# Contrôle / filtre parental (intego like)



## gigab (24 Septembre 2012)

BonjourExiste t il sur l'app store une app qui fasse ce travail ?
Tout ce qu'on voit pour le moment sont des navigateurs sécurisés qui remplacent Safari. 


On peut bloquer Safari dans les préférences mais rien n'empêche de télécharger un autre navigateur. 
Si je bloque les installations d'app, les existantes ne sont plus mises à jour non plus. 


Je cherche quelque chose de type intego ou autre qui filtre le contenu quel que soit le navigateur utilisé. 
Je sais que ça existe sur Android (du temps où j'étais un grand pêcheur lolol ) mais sur iPhone ???


Merci d'avance pour vos réponses et bonne journée.


----------

